# Staff List



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2011)

If you have specific questions about aspects of , sometimes it might be quicker to mention the appropriate staff member(s) in your question so that it catches their eye. I won't include artists/cartographers in this (although we have some excellent ones, such as Shen Fei, Claudio Pozas, Jonathan Roberts, and more).

@Morrus - publisher
@RangerWickett - director and primary author
@Marius Delphus - layout and production
@Rugult - Pathfinder version


I'll add the names of individual adventure authors later.

To use the Mention feature, simply stick a @ symbol before the name (like I have above) as part of your post; they'll then get a notification next time they visit the site.


----------



## PaleMage (Mar 15, 2013)

I started authoring the PCgen Datasets for the Pathfinder version of Zeitgeist... I would like to offer You the opportunity to share my work under your Policy as an integration for the PCGen users community... let me know if there is some problem if I continue with this...

Thanks in advance

PaleMage aka
Fabio "Monty" Montanari
Italy


----------

